# Fantasy GURPS game in Mount Prospect IL - Looking for Players



## Hawkshadow (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a GM who has been working on my own fantasy world since D&D started in the mid 70s. I'm looking for more people to play in a campaign I will start soon. My world, Vallaya, has high-powered magic which is widespread and well integrated into the society. It also has realistic mundane technology similar to Earth between the 1770s and the 1830s. The world is peopled by a wide variety of standard fantasy races, animal-like humanoids, mythological creatures, humans, and aliens. This setting vaguely similar to "steam punk" with imagery from an earlier era.

The plan is to have a group of 5 to 7 players who meet on Saturdays or Sundays approximately twice a month at my house in Mount Prospect (about 2 or 3 miles from Games Plus  ). Mount Prospect is accessible from Chicago via Metra. I'm hoping to start as soon as possible, however, realistically it may take me until after the holidays to get this started.

So far the ages in the group range from the mid 40s (myself) to the mid 20s (one of the players), so don't feel like you'll be too old or too young to play in this game.

The campaign is called "The Lost City of Light and Science" and will begin in alien jungles on the continent of Na. There are ruins of an extremely old non-magical, futuristic civilization which you will explore. The entire ecosystem in the jungle is completely unrelated to anything from Earth. The "plants" have dark purple leaves with tinges of bright, almost fluorescent blue-green. The beings who once ruled the civilization have 4 elephant-like trunks, no arms, scale-like natural armor, and dinosaur-like legs. The current alien society tends to be extremely insular, has medieval technology, and is broken into city-states and small principalities. The overall flavor I'm striving for is a mix of a Jules Vern novel, an Indiana Jones adventure, and a high-powered fantasy TV show.

I'm running the game using GURPS 4th edition rules. For those of you who are unfamiliar with GURPS, this system has a similar complexity to d20 3.5, but is much more flexible and realistic. Experienced GURPS players or players new to the system are welcome. All you need to play is the GURPS Basic Set: Characters book and a hand full of six sided dice. (GURPS Magic is also recommended if you want to play a spell caster.)

If you are interested, contact me at mark.adair.stevens@gmail.com and we can arrange to meet.


----------

